# Aarrghh!!! Smoke coming from under the bonnet!!!



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

Hubby was driving along tonight when we saw "smoke" pouring from underneath the bonnet so we quickly pulled in to investigate. 
Luckily it turned out nothing was on fire and the smoke was our air conditioning unit packing in and its only 3 years old.   
Just a couple of weks ago our exhaust system needed replaced and now this......I think the van knows we had decided to sell it to go for something with more seatbelts and it is deciding to play up. :twisted: :twisted: 
I wonder what will go next?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it a Fiat?


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

was it smoke or refridgerant


----------



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

It comes in three's as they say!

Chris


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> Is it a Fiat?


It is clive


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

firewood said:


> was it smoke or refridgerant


Hubby THINKS is was the refridgerant as there was no burning smell and it was very white.


----------



## 90127 (May 1, 2005)

chris1955 said:


> It comes in three's as they say!
> 
> Chris


Any guesses what the next thing to go wrong will be? :lol: :lol:


----------

